# Gray kindled today



## happy acres (May 17, 2014)

I put a nest box in for her, but she had the babies on the wire.  I got out there in time to save one of the kits. I put it in the box with as much of the fur as I could gather up. She hopped into the box with the baby and seems to be okay now. The others didn't make it.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (May 21, 2014)

Aww, sorry to hear about the others, but atleast you were able to save 1.  My rabbit lost 4 out of 11 last week, and I had 3 foster babies that didn't make it as well. It's tough losing them, especially when their one of your favorite animals!!!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (May 25, 2014)

BTW, I LOVE your signiture. Shirley Temple, right?


----------



## SA Farm (May 26, 2014)

Sorry about your loss  Glad you were in time to save the 1 though!


----------



## happy acres (May 26, 2014)

Yes, it's Shirley Temple. As for Gray's other kit, it vanished!  I don't know if she ate it, or if a raccoon got it. We've had a raccoon lurking about lately. I know he got one of my laying hens!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Farmin' Girl (May 26, 2014)

Awww, poor thing


----------

